# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  epoxy-quarzt test

## ronaldinho_07

post cho bà coi xem chơi,lần này vẫn chưa có bột sắt vào
ai biết chỗ nào bán tro bay chỉ em với ạ   :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Mechanic, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em vật liệu xây dựng nó có loại sợi sắt nhỏ đường kính khoảng 2-3 dem, dài khoảng 3-4mm gì đấy, bê tông cường độ cao người ta vẫn bỏ thêm cái này vào, ý bác hỏi là dạng này hay sao?

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> --- Em vật liệu xây dựng nó có loại sợi sắt nhỏ đường kính khoảng 2-3 dem, dài khoảng 3-4mm gì đấy, bê tông cường độ cao người ta vẫn bỏ thêm cái này vào, ý bác hỏi là dạng này hay sao?


cái đó là steel fiber,em cũng đang test món này  :Big Grin: 
tro bay là kiểu tro dính ở thành ống khói nhà máy nhiệt điện ý ạ

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ah tro bay hồi công ty cũ của em thấy cũng lấy ở đâu về một mớ để làm mẫu thí nghiệm, có gì để em hỏi thử cho bác?

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> --- Ah tro bay hồi công ty cũ của em thấy cũng lấy ở đâu về một mớ để làm mẫu thí nghiệm, có gì để em hỏi thử cho bác?


vâng ,em cảm ơn trước nhé,tìm trên mạng thì có bán nhưng mà với sl lớn thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Kết quả thế nào cụ (thời gian đông kết, độ cứng, độ dẻo...).
E cũng đang quan tâm. Qua một thời gian thăm dò + tâm sự  :Cool:  (e gặp 1 bác bán hàng ngoài Trịnh Hoài Đức lớn tuổi nhưng nhiệt tình), e cũng tìm được loại keo phù hợp nhưng giá vẫn chát quá. Đang tìm phương án kinh tế hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## thuhanoi

Epoxy sau khi trộn có hút chân không không các bác, mình nghĩ nếu hút sẽ tốt

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em hỏi thì đợt đó làm đề tài nghiên cứu nên xin được ở dưới nhà máy nhiệt điện, với tro ở đây thì nó sẽ tốt hơn tro đốt trấu, sử dụng thêm tro thì sẽ giảm bớt được xi măng và giảm được nhiệt hơn, do đó cũng sẽ giảm tối thiểu các vết nứt trên bê tông do nhiệt gây ra. Cái này chắc bác phải tự tìm rồi, bác thử ra mấy lò gạch em nghĩ chắc là có.

----------


## nhatson

> Kết quả thế nào cụ (thời gian đông kết, độ cứng, độ dẻo...).
> E cũng đang quan tâm. Qua một thời gian thăm dò + tâm sự  (e gặp 1 bác bán hàng ngoài Trịnh Hoài Đức lớn tuổi nhưng nhiệt tình), e cũng tìm được loại keo phù hợp nhưng giá vẫn chát quá. Đang tìm phương án kinh tế hơn.
> 
> Thanks.


chát là cỡ bao nhiêu ah?

----------


## Ga con

Keo Epoxy theo cụ đó thì có 3 nhóm:

- 1 nhóm pha tỷ lệ 1:1 (có sai số chút), loại này đắt và chất lượng tốt, nhưng có chất độn rồi nên nó sền sệt. Loại này thì chịu hông thấu, to nhất chỉ có lon chừng 400g.

- 1 nhóm pha tỷ lệ 1:10, chậm đông (24h standard), đa số keo là loại này. Loại này không pha hardener cao được, pha nhiều đông cứng nhanh nhưng rất giòn, khi pha nó nhiều nó nóng bốc khói luôn. Giá cũng vô chừng từ 100-200k/kg, mua cả phuy cũng có. Mấy loại epoxy dẻo cũng thuộc nhóm này.

- 1 nhóm còn lại có thể pha tỷ lệ 3:7 - 1:10 mà không bị giòn. Nhóm này thợ mộc và thợ đá hay xài, cái keo epoxy dán đá e nói bên kia nó thuộc nhóm này. Có thể điều chỉnh thời gian đông cứng thấp đến 15" mà rất ít bị giòn. Loại đặc biệt có thể điều chỉnh đông kết từ 1h - 5" thợ đá hay dùng. Ngoài chợ điển hình là loại cho thợ mộc thợ đá (hiệu Hải thuyền), giá tùy chỗ bán 45 - 55k/0.5kg, mua nhiêu cũng đong hết. E nhắm đến nhóm này để đổ nè.

Từ 3 nhóm này đẻ ra chừng 20 loại keo + thương hiệu khác nhau mua được ngoài thị trường VN.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, hung1706, huuminhsh

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chúc mừng bác chủ vừa đúc ra 1 cục chặn giấy lấp lánh luôn  :Big Grin: 
Mấy loại trên bác gà con kể thì em có dùng loại nhóm 3 ấy, mà cũng khá là bấp bênh vì có co rút, cũng khá giòn nếu không trộn đều (thanh vuông 40 dài 300 để võng hay rung lâu ngày là nứt, chưa test console). Chưa kể đến việc dùng để gia công thì còn nước tưới vv...cũng khá là mệt mỏi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

keo em mua tính ra 160k/kg
tỉ lệ 1:2 (keo 10kg,chất đông 5k= 1 bộ)
thực hiện trong phòng lạnh để tăng thời gian sống của hỗn hợp keo
Cái cục trên là do thành quả đập đá của em,kaka
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfhePpg6nLc

Em chuẩn bị làm theo kiểu sài UHPC cho nền máy,vì phần này to nặng tiền,còn lại sẽ dùng epoxy-quarzt

----------


## Ga con

Cụ xài keo nhãn hiệu nào thế. Cái này chắc thuộc nhóm 1 rồi, loại này thì đắt quá e chịu không thấu.

Cụ cho thêm mấy cục đá granite to to vào, test đập bể xem nó bể ngang cục đá hay bể chỗ keo mới biết được độ cứng và độ bám dính.

Keo Epoxy e thấy thời gian đóng rắn nó còn phụ thuộc vào cường độ ánh sáng, để chỗ tối nó lâu đông hơn.


Thanks.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em sài keo vá vết nứt bê tông,2tr4 /15kg
cái này sỏi thạch anh ở sông đồng nai,....zzz,,em chưa tìm dc đá granite
sỏi lẫn tạp chất ngồi lựa ra ...

----------


## nzhuhu

Mình thì cũng biết sơ về món này, Epoxy mình thử qua 2 loại:
   1. Chợ Kim Biên gọi là Poxy, 100k/ 1 bộ ( 1kg + 1 bình nhỏ hardener tỷ lệ theo người bán 1/10).
       Keo nó rất đặc và tỷ lệ thì thật ra hên xui, mua 2 tiệm khác nhau dùng chung 1 tỷ lệ theo hướng dẫn nhưng 1 cục bị cháy ( quá nóng dẫn đến vàng cục keo - nhựa ), cho nên phải thử tỷ lệ trước khi sử dụng.
       Thời gian đông cứng quá nhanh vì keo quá đặc ( dẫn đến bong bóng thoát ra ko kịp ). 
       Có nhờ 1 anh chuyên bán mặt hàng này thì được hướng dẫn là nếu đặc quá thì pha thêm Phemathol ( hay gì đó mình ko nhớ - ngu hóa học mà ) hay đại loại là những loại Alcohol, mình định mua rượu trắng về thử, ko được thì nhậu đỡ buồn.

   2. Loại hàng của Nhật, 250k/1kg, tỷ lệ 2/1. 
       Keo vừa đủ lỏng ( giúp thời gian đông cứng ko quá gấp gáp để mình có thời gian đổ khuôn và thoát bong bóng ).
       Với loại này thì nếu làm đúng hướng dẫn thì 100% ko bong bóng dù bề mặt đổ dày.

   Thêm về đá Thạch Anh thì bạn có thể mua sỏi hồ cá 10k - 15k 1 bịch. Chứ nếu mua đá thạch anh loại qua máy phá sẽ rất nhiều bột, tốn thời gian vệ sinh và cũng rất sắc bén. Mình đã làm thử, sỏi nhân tạo ( đá phá ra ) tạo ra nhiều bọt hơn sỏi tự nhiên. Mình có tham khảo loại sỏi lọc bể nước hay gì đó ghi là 90-95% thạch anh trong sỏi. Lựa chọn là tủy ở bạn thôi.
    Phương pháp làm thử của mình là thế này : 
       Epoxy Nhật, dùng súng khò Heat nó lên 38-39 độ vừa đủ nóng và lỏng, sau đó cho sỏi vào, khuấy đều, mạnh tay cũng được và càng lâu càng tốt cho tất cả bong bóng nổi lên. 
       Để nó nằm đó nghĩ ngơi 1 thời gian ( nguội hẳn cũng được vì mình chưa pha Hardener ). Nguội rồi thì pha Hardener vào, XIN LƯU Ý : sau khi pha vào thì khuấy VUI LÒNG KHÔNG THỤC QUE KHUẤY LÊN XUỐNG và CHỈ KHUẤY 1 CHIỀU NHẸ NHÀNG ko như khuấy trứng hay đánh bọt cafe nha. 
       Sau đó hút Chân Không và cho vào khuôn thôi, khi đổ chỉ được đổ 1 bên chậm rải và sát vào thành để dung dịch chảy theo thành khuôn và tự lan ra, ko đổ 4 gốc mỗi gốc 1 chút là hút bong bóng mệt nghỉ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ronaldinho_07

haha,mỗi người mỗi cách riêng mà,hiệu quả thì làm thôi ạ

----------


## nzhuhu

Thì tất nhiên rồi, mình góp ý như vậy và cách làm của mình ah, mình cũng học trên mạng thôi cho nên nếu góp nhặt được cái nào mà tốt cho mình thì nhớ chia sẽ cho anh em biết với.

----------


## Letungquang

Mấy loại keo các bác xài chưa ngon tẹo nào..tiếc là ko chụp hình lại..em đổ cục dày 4cm 10 cm vuông đem búa 15kg đập hết sức, đập cả ngày như thằng nghiện mà có vỡ đâu 😏.... Nó chỉ hơi méo tí xíu

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cái chính là kinh tế mà? Mình cũng đúc thử rồi, cục nhỏ thì tuyệt hảo. Đúc máy lớn khó dã man.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Hoho, cái chính là kinh tế mà? Mình cũng đúc thử rồi, cục nhỏ thì tuyệt hảo. Đúc máy lớn khó dã man.


cái chính là ở chỗ này,keo đảm bảo mà dưới 80k thì còn khả thi với epoxy-quarzt,cao quá mua xác cho rồi hehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Mấy loại keo các bác xài chưa ngon tẹo nào..tiếc là ko chụp hình lại..em đổ cục dày 4cm 10 cm vuông đem búa 15kg đập hết sức, đập cả ngày như thằng nghiện mà có vỡ đâu .... Nó chỉ hơi méo tí xíu


cái này em khẳng định em ko tin,4x10cm dùng búa 15kg đập..nát luôn cả đá ra cát luôn chứ mà ko bể =]]

----------


## Letungquang

> ..double post


quác... Em nhầm.. 40x10. Sr bác chủ.. Quả thật là ý như em nói..đập ko bể luôn

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nhà em còn vất vưởng mấy cái bàn đá khá dày do Jambon đúc mài phẳng 6 mặt kê máy bơm nước khá đầm. Cơ mà em không dám tán búa nó vì em biết chắc là nó sẽ mẻ 1 trong 2 hoặc là cây búa hoặc là cái bàn (khả năng cao là cái bàn  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> quác... Em nhầm.. 40x10. Sr bác chủ.. Quả thật là ý như em nói..đập ko bể luôn


hehe thế thì còn nghe được chứ 4cm thì.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

SikaGrout 214-11

Vữa rót gốc xi măng, không co ngót, có thể bơm được SikaGrout 214-11

Mô tả sản phẩm SikaGrout 214-11:

SikaGrout SikaGrout 214-11 là vữa rót gốc xi măng, tự san bằng, không co ngót với thời gian thi công được kéo dài để thích ứng với nhiệt độ địa phương.

Ứng dụng SikaGrout 214-11:

 - Nền móng máy

- Bệ đường ray

- Cột trong các kết cấu đúc sẵn

- Định vị bu lông

- Gối cầu

- Các lỗ hổng

- Các khe hở

- Các hốc tường

- Nơi sửa chữa cần cường độ cao

Ưu điểm

- Độ chảy lỏng tuyệt hảo

- Ổn định về kích thước tốt

- Cường độ cao, độ sệt có thể điều chỉnh

- Không tách nước

- Sử dụng ngay chỉ cần thêm nước

- Không độc, không ăn mòn

- Kháng va đạp rung động

- Có thể bơm vữa bằng máy bơm thích hợp

Thông số sản phẩm SikaGrout 214-11

Dạng / Màu: Bột / Xám bê tông

Đóng gói: 25Kg/bao

Điều kiện lưu chữ: Nơi khô mát có bóng râm

Thời hạn sử dụng: Tối thiểu 06 tháng nếu lưu trữ đúng cách trong bao bì nguyên chưa mở.

Thông số kỹ thuật

Khối lượng thể tích: ~ 1.60 kg/lít (khối lượng thể tích đổ đống của bột) ~ 2.20 kg/lít (khối lượng thể tích của vữa mới trộn)

Tỉ lệ trộn: Độ sệt có thể chảy được: SikaGrout : nước = 1: 0.15 (theo khối lượng) ~ 3.75 lít nước sạch cho 1 bao Sikagrout 25 kg

Mật độ tiêu thụ: Một bao cho khoảng 13.10 lít vữa và cần 76 bao tạo 1m3 vữa

Nhiệt độ thi công: Tối thiểu 100C và tối đa 400C

Lỗ hổng tối thiểu: Sikagrout 214-11 là 10 mm

Thi công grout 214-11

Chuẩn bị bề mặt thi công:

Bề mặt bê tông phải sạch, đặc chắc, không dích dầu mỡ và các tạp chất khác.

Các bề mặt bằng kim loại (sắt, thép) phải không có vảy rỉ sét hoạc dầu mỡ

Các bề mặt hút nước phải được bão hòa hoàn toàn nhưng không được để đọng nước

Trộn:

Bột sẽ được thêm từ từ vào nước đã được định lượng trước sao cho thích hợp với độ sệt mong muốn. Trộn bằng máy trộn điện có cần trộn với tốc độ thấp (tối đa 500 vòng/phút) ít nhất 3 phút cho đến khi đạt độ sệt mịn

Có thể sử dụng những thiết bị trọn 2 cần loại máy trộn cưỡng bức

- Thi công Sikagrout 214 – 11

Rót vữa sau khi trộn. Phải đảm bảo không khí còn bị nhốt trong vữa được giải thoát hết. Khi rót vữa vào đế phải duy trì cột áp suất để giữ cho dòng chảy của vữa không bị gián đoạn. Phải đảm bảo ván khuôn được dựng chắc chắn và kín nước. Để đạt hiệu quả giãn nở tối ưu, thi công vữa càng nhanh càng tốt

Rót vữa lỏng ở các bệ máy: Tưới nước toàn bộ nhưng không để đọng nước ở các bu long. Nếu có thể rót vữa lỏng vào các lỗ neo trước, sau đó rót vữa lỏng vào đế và giữ cho dòng vữa chảy liên tục

Rót vữa lỏng vào mặt đáy: Tưới nước trước khoảng 24h, không để đọng nước. Giữ áp suất thủy lực không đổi để cho vữa chảy liên tục. Dùng cáp hoặc dây xích để đảm bảo các lỗ hổng được lấp đầy. Phải đảm bảo bọt khí thoát ra hết dễ dàng.

Rót vữa lỏng vào các hốc lớn/ thể tích lớn: Tùy thuộc vào thể tích cần được lấp và độ dày của khoảng hở, có thể thêm cốt liệu lớn vào vữa lỏng Sikagrout 214-11 ở tỉ lệ 50 – 100% khối lượng của bột Sikagrout 214-11. Các cốt liệu tròn thích hợp hơn các cốt liệu dẹt.

Khi rót vào các khu vực có độ dày lớn hơn 60 mm, việc dùng thêm cốt liệu lớn và hoặc tưới nước sạch sẽ làm giảm nhiệt độ phát sinh trong giai đoạn đông cứng ban đầu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em mới mua bao test thử mà còn thiếu phụ liệu
tìm trên mạng gọi tới cửa hàng...nó chém 330k/bao...ra ngoài mua bán có 250k...xém bị chém =[[

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có gì bác làm thử rồi post lên share mọi người với :x :x :x Làm epoxy thì đắt quá...

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tình hình bác ronaldinho_07 chơi với SikaGrout sao rồi?

----------


## huuminhsh

> Keo Epoxy theo cụ đó thì có 3 nhóm:
> 
> - 1 nhóm pha tỷ lệ 1:1 (có sai số chút), loại này đắt và chất lượng tốt, nhưng có chất độn rồi nên nó sền sệt. Loại này thì chịu hông thấu, to nhất chỉ có lon chừng 400g.
> 
> - 1 nhóm pha tỷ lệ 1:10, chậm đông (24h standard), đa số keo là loại này. Loại này không pha hardener cao được, pha nhiều đông cứng nhanh nhưng rất giòn, khi pha nó nhiều nó nóng bốc khói luôn. Giá cũng vô chừng từ 100-200k/kg, mua cả phuy cũng có. Mấy loại epoxy dẻo cũng thuộc nhóm này.
> 
> - 1 nhóm còn lại có thể pha tỷ lệ 3:7 - 1:10 mà không bị giòn. Nhóm này thợ mộc và thợ đá hay xài, cái keo epoxy dán đá e nói bên kia nó thuộc nhóm này. Có thể điều chỉnh thời gian đông cứng thấp đến 15" mà rất ít bị giòn. Loại đặc biệt có thể điều chỉnh đông kết từ 1h - 5" thợ đá hay dùng. Ngoài chợ điển hình là loại cho thợ mộc thợ đá (hiệu Hải thuyền), giá tùy chỗ bán 45 - 55k/0.5kg, mua nhiêu cũng đong hết. E nhắm đến nhóm này để đổ nè.
> 
> Từ 3 nhóm này đẻ ra chừng 20 loại keo + thương hiệu khác nhau mua được ngoài thị trường VN.
> ...


nhờ bác mà em mới biết keo epoxy là keo AB



> Mình thì cũng biết sơ về món này, Epoxy mình thử qua 2 loại:
>    1. Chợ Kim Biên gọi là Poxy, 100k/ 1 bộ ( 1kg + 1 bình nhỏ hardener tỷ lệ theo người bán 1/10).
>        Keo nó rất đặc và tỷ lệ thì thật ra hên xui, mua 2 tiệm khác nhau dùng chung 1 tỷ lệ theo hướng dẫn nhưng 1 cục bị cháy ( quá nóng dẫn đến vàng cục keo - nhựa ), cho nên phải thử tỷ lệ trước khi sử dụng.
>        Thời gian đông cứng quá nhanh vì keo quá đặc ( dẫn đến bong bóng thoát ra ko kịp ). 
>        Có nhờ 1 anh chuyên bán mặt hàng này thì được hướng dẫn là nếu đặc quá thì pha thêm Phemathol ( hay gì đó mình ko nhớ - ngu hóa học mà ) hay đại loại là những loại Alcohol, mình định mua rượu trắng về thử, ko được thì nhậu đỡ buồn.
> 
>    2. Loại hàng của Nhật, 250k/1kg, tỷ lệ 2/1. 
>        Keo vừa đủ lỏng ( giúp thời gian đông cứng ko quá gấp gáp để mình có thời gian đổ khuôn và thoát bong bóng ).
>        Với loại này thì nếu làm đúng hướng dẫn thì 100% ko bong bóng dù bề mặt đổ dày.
> ...


lúc trước em cũng có mua keo epoxy loại 1/10 về đổ thử đầy cái ly nhựa mềm cao tầm 50mm mà nó khô nhanh quá tầm 3 phút là thấy sệt lại tỏa nhiệt kinh khủng cháy mịa cai ly luôn hoảng quá em đá thẳng cái ly ra đường .rồi lấy súng đo nhiệt thấy >300oc .đến lúc nó nguội thành cục dính luôn trên đường ,em lấy búa tầm 1kg ra nạy nó lên mà đập 1 tiếng mới tróc ra được còn cục keo thì nguyên xi,vỡ 1 xíu ở các cạnh thôi

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Ủa, tình hình bác ronaldinho_07 chơi với SikaGrout sao rồi?


Em bỏ ý định dựng máy rồi ạ.giờ dùng epoxy hoặc sika này làm nền máy thôi.
Cả cái máy điện OMC còn chạy được thay dao tự động fanuc 10s đít đỏ em lấy có tầm 22k/kg thì chế làm gì cho nhọc  :Big Grin: 



Cơ mà vì mấy lí do ngu mấy nay đang fix lại tí,cũng sắp ổn thỏa cả rồi.
San tiện bác Gamo biết sao nhích cái tay thay dao xoay từng mức được ko,để em canh lại xyz cho điểm thay dao G30 và drive key của spindle
Em đang bị vướng phần này.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, vụ tay thay dao là mình gà mờ rồi. Tóm thử cha Phúc Bồ (Gacon) hay Con Khỉ Đột (CKD) hay mấy lão chiên da khác xem sao?  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

- Máy mua ngon thì ngon thật nhưng không linh động ạ. E thích làm một con như của Đức mộc hay Thuannguyen hơn, nhẹ nhàng, vừa phải, linh động (cả về trọng lượng, tốc độ, khả năng mở rộng 3-4-5 trục) dù không ngon như hãng. Mấy ai có nhà rộng như anh đâu ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: .

- Cái tay thay dao chạy bằng khí nén nên anh không nhích từ từ được (trừ khi anh bỏ không cấp khí nén, mà quay bằng tay thì được).

- Driver key (anh nói cái rãnh then trên spindle đúng không) e không sure spindle anh kéo bằng dây đai hay truyền động trực tiếp. Nếu kéo dây đai cái này điều chỉnh bằng cái sensor trên trục chính, còn truyền động trực tiếp nó hay trích pha Z của motor spindle làm index, anh tháo lỏng khớp nối và xoay lại theo ý.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Em tưởng khí nén chỉnh van tiết lưu đầu vào đầu ra thì vẫn chạy chậm được chứ nhỉ?

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Con này nó chạy bằng motor bình thường để kéo cái tay dao.
Em xoay motor thì cái tay dao di chuyển từng bước được. Mà khổ nổi khi tay dao ra khỏi cái Origin position của nó thì xyz ,quay handle ko có tác dụng.
Có cách nào bypass ko nhỉ ?
Chỉ khi nào tay dao về lại home của nó thì xyz mới di chuyển được

----------


## Ga con

Anh lấy cục sắt hay nam châm bypass mấy cái sensor được mà.

Thanks.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Hiện tại em chỉ tìm thấy 1 cái sensor ngay bánh răng lớn. Đã thử nhét miếng kim loại vào nhưng ko dc ạ

----------


## hoahong102

Nếu là fanuc thì giữ 2 nut PC+OT là di chuyển được x,y,z
Lúc mới mua máy mình hay bị lỗi thay dao, chỉnh vị trí trục chính về điểm thay dao, khi bị lỗi sai phải giữ 2 nút đó để kéo trục chính ra ngoài vùng thay dao.
Híc bạn mua máy rẻ vậy omc mà có 22k/kg

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Cái này ko phải quá cử ạ.
Tức là máy em về em cắm lộn 380v vào máy này 200v
Sau đó mua cái ổn áp ,bật lên thì lỗi 408
Em với ku Minhdt mò ra chỉ bị cháy 2 cái cầu chì, thay 10k xong.

Tiếp sau cái về home lỗi, Giờ về home ok rồi.
Với 1 mớ lỗi khác liên quan tới vụ thay dao mà em cũng xử xong,sắp lại vị trí dao ok rồi.
Con này sài G30 để thay dao
Home của nó là (0;0;0)
Tuy nhiên cái para 735 736 737 quy định khoảng cách G30 thì lại bị sai (0,8;103;2,7 cho xyz)
Nên giờ phải tìm lại chính xác cái vị trí G30 o đâu.
Nên cần nhích tay dao ra ,rồi di chuyển xyz bằng handle toi đó.

Mới chỉ thấy cái sensor ngay chỗ bánh răng to,mà em thử nhét miếng kim loại vào rồi ,ko có tác dụng. Origin của tay dao vẫn o chỗ cũ.

Tay dao mà xoay ra khỏi origin là máy ko cho di chuyển xyz.đang bí ngay đây.
Đánh lừa plc nó xem vị trí mình di chuyển tới là origin của tay dao,để nó cho quay handle là dc.
Kk biết lệnh M31/M32 interlock on/off là gi nhỉ ?

Con này ht cũng nhỏ xyz 400x400x495,con này zin là đổi pallet xoay .mà giờ sài bàn T.
Chắc trong quá trình sử dụng đổi sang.
Bt40 taper,chắc là có rigid tapping
Ray x hsr45,yz hsr35
Fanuc xy đít đỏ 5s
Z fanuc đít đỏ 10s

Với làm sao biết nó sài đuôi chuột kiểu nào nhỉ,kín bưng em còn chưa coi dc cái mã spindle

----------


## Ga con

Anh xoay bằng tay rồi vào mấy trang diagnostic xem nó activated tín hiệu nào lên, sau đó tìm trên plc bypass chắc ok. Không được lại tìm hướng khác.

Thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

bạn tìm vị trí tuơng đối rồi thử nhích dần sao cho êm thôi, tìm vị trí tương đối bằng cách bấm nút thay dao cơ (nút để tay cặp dao quay) trong khi dùng một cây que cắm vào cái đế đặt thẳng đứng, vừa quay vừa nhìn tìm vị trí tương đối...
sau đó di chuyển trục chính đến đó và xem tọa độ...rồi chỉnh dần
máy mình sai lệch Z thay dao nên khi thay nó kêu rầm rầm mãi mới biết chỉnh trong parameter...
Kinh nghiệm dùng máy là bạn kiếm cái USB copy parameter ra, máy cũ trục trặc suốt phải nạp parameter cũng ko phải chuyện lạ

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Em muốn tay dao đi ra và quay handle để di chuyển trục cho chính xác chứ phỏng phỏng thì ớn quá.
 quay motor/hoặc nhấn nút +x (trong atc manual operation) thì máy không cho di chuyển các trục ạ,như trong clip đây.


//parameters thì backup dễ rồi. Còn plc thì sao ạ ?
Máy em thay dao được viết han trong PLC chứ ko có nằm trong macro.
//updated đã fix được toàn bộ
Quay motor,tool arm tới dưới spindle
Off interlock xong handle xyz tới vị trí mong muốn là ok

----------


## skydn

> Keo Epoxy theo cụ đó thì có 3 nhóm:
> 
> - 1 nhóm pha tỷ lệ 1:1 (có sai số chút), loại này đắt và chất lượng tốt, nhưng có chất độn rồi nên nó sền sệt. Loại này thì chịu hông thấu, to nhất chỉ có lon chừng 400g.
> 
> - 1 nhóm pha tỷ lệ 1:10, chậm đông (24h standard), đa số keo là loại này. Loại này không pha hardener cao được, pha nhiều đông cứng nhanh nhưng rất giòn, khi pha nó nhiều nó nóng bốc khói luôn. Giá cũng vô chừng từ 100-200k/kg, mua cả phuy cũng có. Mấy loại epoxy dẻo cũng thuộc nhóm này.
> 
> - 1 nhóm còn lại có thể pha tỷ lệ 3:7 - 1:10 mà không bị giòn. Nhóm này thợ mộc và thợ đá hay xài, cái keo epoxy dán đá e nói bên kia nó thuộc nhóm này. Có thể điều chỉnh thời gian đông cứng thấp đến 15" mà rất ít bị giòn. Loại đặc biệt có thể điều chỉnh đông kết từ 1h - 5" thợ đá hay dùng. Ngoài chợ điển hình là loại cho thợ mộc thợ đá (hiệu Hải thuyền), giá tùy chỗ bán 45 - 55k/0.5kg, mua nhiêu cũng đong hết. E nhắm đến nhóm này để đổ nè.
> 
> Từ 3 nhóm này đẻ ra chừng 20 loại keo + thương hiệu khác nhau mua được ngoài thị trường VN.
> ...


loại này phủ trên đá như thế nào vậy bác Ga con mong bác chỉ giúp

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Em còn lỗi cứ spindle tầm 2k là contactor nhảy qua lại
Mới đầu tưởng thiếu kgis mà ko phải
Ai gặp r chỉ em cái  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Các cụ cho em hỏi: nếu thiết kế epoxy frame như thế ni thì 2 vai nó gắn xuống đế cách nào ta?

----------


## hung1706

Hình như là bắt ngược từ dưới lên thì phài. 
Em thấy mẫu này bắt bên hông xuống khả thi hơn nè.

----------

Gamo

----------

